# DIY Climber Stabilizer Straps



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

After looking at various brands I made my own LIGHTWEIGHT, durable, quiet stabilizer straps for my summit climber. I purchased the straps at walmart for a total of $5.50. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cargoloc-12-Lashing-Strap/16930207... I then sewed loops in the ends with a strand of trot line from a three strand piece. To make the buckle stealthy and scent free, I covered it in soft side industrial velcro also purchased at walmart. (stuff is great for using as clean quiet looking riser pads. I will post pictures tonight but needless to say, it was cheaper than Third hand bow stabilizer straps, stronger than lone wolf straps, and beats paying shipping at strapworks.com. Used them yesterday and needless to say they rock and pack up small! Total stability!

Lone wolf- $10 w/o shipping. Strapworks- $8 w/o shipping. Third Hand Bow Straps- $15 w/o shipping. DIY = $5.50

ps, these straps are not made to support your full body weight. They are solely intended for stability purposes only! I am not liable for any mishaps and hope that many of you find this idea helpful! PM me for details if you'd like! For a video describing climber stability straps, just watch the link :http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/products.asp (scroll to stabilizer straps)

Happy Hunting!

Alex


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

The straps are also safer than using a single umbilical style strap and can be used to further cinch the stand together when packing.


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone plan on making their own as well?


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Waitin for pic's


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

okay, i'll post em when home like I said!


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

Having trouble uploading them. Can I email them to someone who is willing to post them?


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice idea. PM me. I'll give you my email address and I'll post them for you.


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

Working on a set right now. Good idea, but it's alot of sewing if you don't have a machine.


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

I just made a simple pass back and forth and it holds great when you use thick thread. No need to go crazy as the straps are not load bearing. Glad your making some cannonman! Pics will be up later!


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here are the photos


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks! If anyone has any questions let me know! Its nice being able to make cable adjustments on the fly and these straps make the stand ROCK SOLID!


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

Hoytman_Sax said:


> After looking at various brands I made my own LIGHTWEIGHT, durable, quiet stabilizer straps for my summit climber. I purchased the straps at walmart for a total of $5.50. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cargoloc-12-Lashing-Strap/16930207... I then sewed loops in the ends with a strand of trot line from a three strand piece. To make the buckle stealthy and scent free, I covered it in soft side industrial velcro also purchased at walmart. (stuff is great for using as clean quiet looking riser pads. I will post pictures tonight but needless to say, it was cheaper than Third hand bow stabilizer straps, stronger than lone wolf straps, and beats paying shipping at strapworks.com. Used them yesterday and needless to say they rock and pack up small! Total stability!
> 
> Lone wolf- $10 w/o shipping. Strapworks- $8 w/o shipping. Third Hand Bow Straps- $15 w/o shipping. DIY = $5.50
> 
> ...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

decalman said:


> So hoytman let me ask, after stealing someones idea, driving to walmart, supporting the chinese by buying their product, sewing, glueing, paying yourself an hourly wage and not paying liability insurance. How much did you save? All the time you spent trying to save a dollar could have been spent in the woods.
> Think about this. Someone had to come up with the idea. If everybody stole from inverters, why should they waste time inventing?


Buddy you got the wrong idea completely, DIY is not about stealing ideas, its about doing something yourself to either make something unique or save money. Get serious about coming onto a thread when youve been here for just a month and starting to bash someone for posting up something he made himself !! You need to understand what these forums are for, there to share with others and not come on and bad mouth someone else. Use that saying mama always tought you, IF YOU DONT HAVE SOMETHING GOOD TO SAY THEN SHUSH UP!!!!

AND where do you think most all the companies get straps from??? yeah there not from the US most likely.......


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

"So hoytman let me ask, after stealing someones idea, driving to walmart, supporting the chinese by buying their product, sewing, glueing, paying yourself an hourly wage and not paying liability insurance. How much did you save? All the time you spent trying to save a dollar could have been spent in the woods.
Think about this. Someone had to come up with the idea. If everybody stole from inverters, why should they waste time inventing?"

So should all bow companies be considered "stealing" if one takes a concept from the other? Parallel limbs, dual cam, etc. Sure these are all concepts but what I'm replicating is concepts. I made them myself in America, thus American made. You can't tell me that every single product you purchase is not imported from somewhere outside of the United States.. I'm just an average joe hunter looking to save a few bucks so that I can enjoy the woods just like everyone on this site. As to the hours wage, I work 31 hours a week, with 12 hours of school on top of that, all the while maintaining grades, payments, etc. I'm not trying to be an a** by any means but I think that you should of looked into the intended purpose of the DIY section. Why you decided to pick my replicated product out is beyond me. Dwagoner thanks for supporting my thread in the DIY section. 

As for some future advice to this site: Not everything on here is going to make you happy. It's your choice whether to view it and retaliate against those with different opinions, or to read what you wish and learn something about hunting that you may not have previously known. I love this site and have learned a lot from it.. I think you could do the same if you spent more time reading and less time typing to begin with.



Alex


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

Decalman.................. Call Oprah if you wanna cry like a baby!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

decalman said:


> Hoytman_Sax said:
> 
> 
> > After looking at various brands I made my own LIGHTWEIGHT, durable, quiet stabilizer straps for my summit climber. I purchased the straps at walmart for a total of $5.50. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cargoloc-12-Lashing-Strap/16930207... I then sewed loops in the ends with a strand of trot line from a three strand piece. To make the buckle stealthy and scent free, I covered it in soft side industrial velcro also purchased at walmart. (stuff is great for using as clean quiet looking riser pads. I will post pictures tonight but needless to say, it was cheaper than Third hand bow stabilizer straps, stronger than lone wolf straps, and beats paying shipping at strapworks.com. Used them yesterday and needless to say they rock and pack up small! Total stability!
> ...


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

OMG ......... would u like a little cheese with that whine !!




> "So hoytman let me ask, after stealing someones idea, driving to walmart, supporting the chinese by buying their product, sewing, glueing, paying yourself an hourly wage and not paying liability insurance. How much did you save? All the time you spent trying to save a dollar could have been spent in the woods.
> Think about this. Someone had to come up with the idea. If everybody stole from inverters, why should they waste time inventing?"


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok back to the straps. I was looking at the thirdhandarchery site and the straps are eerily familiar to the ones that come with summit stands. I looked in the hunting room and I have a few from old stands. I don't see why I wouldn't be able to rig them up to be stabilizer straps. A cut by the alligator clip, make a loop, and sew. A loop on the other end, and sew. I am gonna buy the third hand archery bow holder though. You know, to support the inventors. :wink:


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

lol sharpshot you got it buddy, it's as easy as that! Not to mention it's much more durable imo than lone wolf but all are made by reputable companys. Going to buy a T.H.A. bow holder as well!


----------

